# OAA IFAA results



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I am just putting the finishing touches on the results, we have a couple glitches to iron out first but all in all a decent turnout for nearly no notice and a new format and rules to swallow. We had around 120 entants with some high end score being shot. When I get the ok from the Prez I will post a link here


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*to the press my boy*

hey sean give the local sports editor a call and see if you guys can get them posted in the amateur stats section if they do it it' ll make every ones day.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Well?????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Results sent to the Prez, 124 shooters will post a link whenI get the ok from him


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Results sent to the Prez, 124 shooters will post a link whenI get the ok from him


So how does that break down. 24 archers and you and Princess shooting 50 catagotires trying to beat me


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

you know Matty this is all going to come back and haunt you this summer on the golf course when Sean and I are walking up to the green and waiting for you to get out of the ruff:mg:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Results are up on the OAA web site https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1&Itemid=149
congrats to all who participated in this first tournament


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks to Sean, the OAA and all those involved for setting this up and running the first IFAA round for the rest of us.

I know how much work it can be coordinating something like this.

Thanks a ton Sean!

Bruce


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*well said .....*



Xslayer said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Sean, the OAA and all those involved for setting this up and running the first IFAA round for the rest of us.
> 
> I know how much work it can be coordinating something like this.
> 
> ...


unfortunately I couldn't participate like I had hoped, looks like I missed a great event. 

Thanks Sean for all your hard work on this, it's truly appreciated :smile:


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Thanks..*

Hey Sean that's a big thanks from me to..:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

one more club to come in so they will change abit


----------

